# Thoughts on the Seguin Bruckner symphony cycle



## Pmartel63 (Dec 9, 2020)

So I'm gradulally sifting through the Yannick Nezi Seguin bruckner symphony cycle

Likig it much and loving the sound of the recordings

As I don't have much else to reference it by, my first complete cycle and a huge Canadian achievement 

Has anyone else here listened to this ccle and if so, what are your thoughts??


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

The strongest impression that I remember is that it has got some elegant and exquisite playing. Just listened to the Ninth to refresh my memory. It sounds virtuous but not grandiose. The tempi are mostly slow but fluent. I might have mentioned this before: I suspect this set might not be everybody's cup of tea. It might be considered too sweet if one is looking for grandeur, or it might sound too genial if one is looking for earth-shattering passion. Make no mistake, it can bring down the roof when it goes on full power, and it really sounds exquisite throughout. I like it a lot in fact.


----------

